# In reference to 2G Sunsetting in 2016



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The alarm industry has been hit hard by the sunsetting of 2G cell networks. There has been an extension to 2016 but after this, 2G will quit working overnight. Selling the concept of cell backup was easy. It was the price that put off customers with $500 plus backup pricetags and the addition of another monthly fee. Now it seems the customers who recently bought backup communication are going to be forced to upgrade because of a dying technology.

Are any of your systems monitored, controlled by 2G? Are you going to upgrade your customers to 3G and 4G when you know they are planned into obsolescence too or will you promote an alternative like long range radio?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i always felt it placed the contractor in a bad position of having to inform the customer the $XXXXs/he spent on _system A_ was obsolete, and now they need to upgrade to _system B....._

~CS~


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

If you sold them on the fact that it is 2g or 3g or whatever then you are screwed. If you simply presented it as a cellular backup I have no problem telling the customer that I have no control over the cell networks. Then give them a price on what it will take to make it work.


----------

